# World cup 22 June



## OddsPoster (Jun 22, 2010)

22 Jun 15:00 Mexico v Uruguay  3.75 1.80 4.50   
22 Jun 15:00 South Africa v France  3.25 3.30 2.30   
22 Jun 19:30 Greece v Argentina  7.00 3.75 1.57   
22 Jun 19:30 Nigeria v South Korea  3.00 3.25 2.50


----------

